# Seen any good movies lately?



## kherrmann3 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been bored with the "same-ol', same ol'" movies that we've been watching. Nothing in theaters looks too promising, but I could be wrong. I haven't seen about 90% of the movies that have come out in the last few years. We have Netflix, so we randomly pick movies to watch, but yeah. We're bored.

So, which movies have you seen lately, and how did you like them? Please share! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 3, 2009)

I just got done watching Der Untergang. It's a subtitled movie about Hitler's last days. I know most people don't like reading movies though.

I also just watched Thank You For Smoking and it's smart and hilarious. One of my new favorites.


----------



## LionsRawr (Aug 3, 2009)

"Funny People" with Adam Sandler and Seth Rogen was really really good. Not a comedy like Apatows other movies but still with its funny moments. It phocuses on a comedian who finds out he has leukemia and how he deals with it. 

Very very good film in my opinion.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 3, 2009)

I recently watched 'Juno' and 'I now pronounce you Chuck And Larry', love both of them, especially Chuck & Larry, I also saw Michael Jackson's 'Moonwalker', it was brilliant!


----------



## LionsRawr (Aug 3, 2009)

"Moonwalker" was one of my favorite movies as a kid. Its still awesome .


----------



## fear71851 (Aug 3, 2009)

Gran Torino
The best movie i have ever seen HaHa.
It has comedy, And a happy and sad ending at the same time, i really like it, i do not see how anyone could dislike it.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 3, 2009)

I just watched 'Into the Wild' with Emile Hirsch, and it was WONDERFUL. We saw it on Friday (at home, on IFC), and I still think about it regularly.

It's really a great movie...and a true story!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 3, 2009)

*LionsRawr wrote: *


> "Moonwalker" was one of my favorite movies as a kid. Its still awesome .


Yeah I bought it on DVD it's brilliant!


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahhh I want to see "Funny People"! Judd Apatow is my god, LMAO! I love everything he does. 

We recently saw "The Proposal" and I really really did enjoy that one, it was cute and HILARIOUS!

We also saw "The Ugly Truth" and it was what I expected it to be as far as formula goes, but MAN was it WAYYYY naughtier than I expected! LMAO Just some things shouldn't come out of Katherine Heigl's mouth.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 3, 2009)

The last movie we saw was Transformers 2.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm on the same boat! Nothing out in the theaters lately looks that appealing. 

If you're talking about Netflix, must be movies available on DVD right? 
Juno was very, very smart, quirky and funny.
Slumdog Millionaire was very entertaining.
One of the new releases (I think it's still new) is Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Watch it with an open mind -- I thought it was very good.
Little Miss Sunshine was a very funny, sarcastic film. 
There's a Will Smith movie (action drama flick) that I saw a while back which was decent - The Legend.
One of my favorite movies: Kill Bill Vol. 1 & 2
Batman Begins and The Dark Knight - both totally awesome movies, and I'm not even a Batman "fan" or comic fan.
And don't laugh - Curious George the Movie is SO sweet.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 4, 2009)

I just saw G force with my mom in 3D and we both loved it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've heard that G-Force was cute, but I don't know if it's worth $15 for two people to see it. I know, I'm cheap. A lot of the time, we wait for movies to come out on video, then see them. I mean, it only takes a couple of months for them to make it to DVD! 

As far as the other suggestions go, we've seen Kill Bill 1 & 2, and own them, and we've also seen Juno, I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry, Little Miss Sunshine, I Am Legend, and the two Batman movies. The only ones that I keep looking back at that I would like to see are Gran Torino, Slumdog Millionaire, the Curious Case of Benjamin Button, etc. We also love comedies. A lot of newer comedies just aren't funny, though. I don't know, we're picky I guess.


----------



## BethM (Aug 4, 2009)

*fear71851 wrote: *


> Gran Torino
> The best movie i have ever seen HaHa.
> It has comedy, And a happy and sad ending at the same time, i really like it, i do not see how anyone could dislike it.


I've got that from Netflix right now, haven't found time to watch it yet. Looking forward to it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 4, 2009)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I've heard that G-Force was cute, but I don't know if it's worth $15 for two people to see it. I know, I'm cheap. A lot of the time, we wait for movies to come out on video, then see them. I mean, it only takes a couple of months for them to make it to DVD!
> 
> As far as the other suggestions go, we've seen Kill Bill 1 & 2, and own them, and we've also seen Juno, I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry, Little Miss Sunshine, I Am Legend, and the two Batman movies. The only ones that I keep looking back at that I would like to see are Gran Torino, Slumdog Millionaire, the Curious Case of Benjamin Button, etc. We also love comedies. A lot of newer comedies just aren't funny, though. I don't know, we're picky I guess.



oh yeah! You're right it is I Am Legend! Hehe.
I would only say don't watch Watchmen. I totally didn't get it.
How about some comedy tv DVDs? I love Arrested Development. Funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL...I didn't understand the Watchmen hype either. My husband was SO EAGER to see it...so we did...and I just didn't like it. Can't pinpoint one aspect, necessarily...it just seemed to contain a lot of unnecessary things...and not enough plot to back it up.

LOVE 'I am Legend'. Also love 'Hancock'. Love just about every Will Smith movie I see, actually.

Here are a few others I love:

The Girl Next Door
Pursuit of Happyness

I'm sure there are more...but I'm falling asleep at the keyboard, lol!


----------



## BethM (Aug 4, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I've heard that G-Force was cute, but I don't know if it's worth $15 for two people to see it. I know, I'm cheap. A lot of the time, we wait for movies to come out on video, then see them. I mean, it only takes a couple of months for them to make it to DVD!
> 
> As far as the other suggestions go, we've seen Kill Bill 1 & 2, and own them, and we've also seen Juno, I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry, Little Miss Sunshine, I Am Legend, and the two Batman movies. The only ones that I keep looking back at that I would like to see are Gran Torino, Slumdog Millionaire, the Curious Case of Benjamin Button, etc. We also love comedies. A lot of newer comedies just aren't funny, though. I don't know, we're picky I guess.



I just heard a reveiw of G-Force from a critic I generally agree with. He said he found that it was not all that great, and unlike some animated films that have some content for adults as well as children (like Ratatouille, Bolt, et.), he found that it really didn't have anything to interest older kids or adults. Considering that I fell asleep during both Ratatouille and Bolt, looks like I will be skipping G-Force!

Saw Slumdog a while ago, I thought it was really good. Beyond the story, it was visually beautiful. Just saw Benjamin Button, and it was a really nice story. My husband even liked it, and he's really picky about movies like that. I agree, watch it with an open mind, as it is quite fanciful. (A lot of people I know who didn't like it said it was "unbelievable." Well, of course it is, it's supposed to be!

Also just saw Revolutionary Road. It was not super-engaging until about 3/4 of the way through; I *totally* didn't expect that ending. (I haven't read the book/story it's based on.) Otherwise, I found it fairly dry. I prefer Kate Winslet in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. 

I am a lot less picky about movies now that we have Netflix. I will get movies that I might not otherwise choose. My philosophy is that I am paying the same amount every month, if I watch 2 movies or if I watch 20, so I might as well watch a lot of different things. Since the alternate to watching what might turn out to be a bad movie is usually watching what might turn out to be bad tv, I'm not really out anything.


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2009)

I recently watched:

Knowing with Nicholas Cage, not bad
Hotel For Dogs, very cute
Charlie Wilson's War, excellent
Revolutionary Road, not very good. Beth that ending was unbelievable.
Underworld Evolution, very good
Twlight, great
Changeling, ohhh that was an interesting story not what I expected


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 4, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Can't pinpoint one aspect, necessarily...it just seemed to contain a lot of unnecessary things...and not enough plot to back it up.


Like giant blue male genitalia? That's what I didn't get... *thinks about odd blue do-hinky & shudders* We saw Watchmen in the theatres, and we were so confused. I will admit that I liked Rorschach, though. As a character, they are about as creepy as they come, but oh so cool. My boyfriend thinks that Dr. Manhattan's "thingy" is the unofficial mascot of the Watchmen after seeing that movie.

We bought the newer Journey to the Center of the Earth, with Brendan Frazier. We both loved it! I watch that movie once every two weeks or so. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 4, 2009)

The latest movie I saw was "Up" and it was wonderful! I had some concerns it would be too much of a "kid movie" but it wasn't at all. I will definitely be purchasing it later on.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2009)

Happi Bun wrote:


> The latest movie I saw was "Up" and it was wonderful! I had some concerns it would be too much of a "kid movie" but it wasn't at all. I will definitely be purchasing it later on.


ohh yeah!!! Up was really good. It was not really a kiddie move, I agree. There are a lot of more grown up themes and emotions. But it was so good.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 5, 2009)

I've heard it was good. I want to see it, but once again, I'm too cheap to go see it! lol It will be going on my Netflix list as soon as it's released on DVD!

I love kid's cartoon movies. Well, I like the Pixxar ones. I own Ratatouille, and my roommate (who, in my own defense, is older than me!) owns Finding Nemo, Fung Fu Panda and Wall-E. Eventually, I will buy all of those for myself.  I still need to get all of the "classic" Disney movies on DVD. I only have Beauty and The Beast and The Lion King on VHS. I need to update! :lookaround

Oh! I was thinking about some of my favorite "hidden" gems, as far as movies go. They are the ones that a lot of people don't hear about, nor do they budge from their normal movie genres. Here goes my listy!

- Black Sheep (not the one with Chris Farley). This one is about sheep farmers in New Zealand (if I remember right) who have a sudden outbreak where the sheep mutate and start attacking people. Once bitten, the people start turning into "sheep" (more like were-sheep). It sounds corny, because it is, but it is oh-so-awesome.

- Kung Fu Hustle - Completely subtitled and full of silliness. It's a Kung-Fu movie about a man who wants to be part of a gang (in the early-to-mid 1900's). Sweet Kung-Fu action along with silliness. Yes, I'm pretty sure it's a comedy.

- Underworld Series (Underworld, Underworld: Evolution, & Underworld: Rise of the Lycans) - Some people didn't see this because it looked to "gothy". Great movie series (and they're not done yet)! As with most movie series, the best one is the first one, then they go slightly downhill from there. 

Well, I have to go to work soon, so I have to end my little list with three entries (sad, isn't it?). I will try and add more soon.

ETA: The Namesake was a good movie. It was long, kind of drawn-out in parts, but very moving. I don't think I'd buy it (or see it more than once every few years), but it was one of those really interesting to watch movies.


----------



## BethM (Aug 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> - Kung Fu Hustle - Completely subtitled and full of silliness. It's a Kung-Fu movie about a man who wants to be part of a gang (in the early-to-mid 1900's). Sweet Kung-Fu action along with silliness. Yes, I'm pretty sure it's a comedy.
> 
> *"What's wrong with red underwear?" LOL. Funny movie.*
> 
> ...


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh I saw Changeling too, it was a good film, very sad though.
I saw Gran Torino too but I didn't like it.


----------



## anneq (Aug 5, 2009)

*fear71851 wrote: *


> Gran Torino
> The best movie i have ever seen HaHa.
> It has comedy, And a happy and sad ending at the same time, i really like it, i do not see how anyone could dislike it.


Good movie (love Clint Eastwood)...btw he's not doing too bad for a guy almost ready to turn 80, lol!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 5, 2009)

We watched "Thank You For Smoking" tonight. It was pretty good. I don't think I'd watch it again anytime soon, but it was entertaining.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 5, 2009)

"The boy in the striped pajamas" 

It was very moving and very sad. It was about a little boy becoming friends with a Jewish boy who is in a concentration camp. I couldn't stop thinking about the movie for days afterward.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2009)

Ohh, I have to see Namesake. I read the book and it was pretty depressing but I enjoyed it very much. I wonder if the movie is the same kind of darkness.


----------



## PepnFluff (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw Changeling on the plan and it was good but not that great. Angelinas voice in it annoyed me bad! I started watching boy in striped pyjamas after reading the book and thinking it was a great read, but although it was sad I didn't really enjoy it. Knocked up's on tomorrow on t.v so may watch that. Love that movie. Has anyone seen Harry Potter?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't stand Angelina Jolie. I can tolerate her in Kung Fu Panda, because I can't see her.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 6, 2009)

I love Knocked Up so hard. Love love love.


----------

